# Which team are you on: Team Edward or Jacob?



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Team Buffy and Team Faith. Only take them five minutes to dispatch the Paedovamp and his little friends.


----------



## Sanjana03 (Jun 3, 2010)

When I was younger and into Twilight, I was team Jacob, because he wasn't such a creepy, controlling bastard like Edward.
Then Meyer decided to turn him into a creepy controlling bastard as well. Then I just thought "fuck it" and continued reading the rest of book 3 only for the lulz.

If I had to choose now I'd still fabvor Jacob, if only because he managed to fall out of love with that brainless Mary Sue that Bella is.


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm for team kill them both off. Really; they both seem like "stalker" type of guys who just can't leave Bella alone. Feel sorry for her.


----------



## 21410 (Apr 23, 2011)

I'd be Team Alice since she's my favourite character. Because I think Jacob's a hopeless creeper, Edward's a chronic maochist who wants nothing more than to hurt himself in everyway possible so that he thinks he's something of a person, and Bella's a mary sue.


----------



## ugivemepuppies (Feb 16, 2011)

TEAM RODRICK!!! (if you know what this is you are amazing and let's be best friends XD)


----------



## eclipsethesun (Nov 2, 2010)

entperson said:


> Team Eric Northman, thank you very much.


OOOOOOOOOH! I didn't know we could pick REAL vampires!









Thats my bff with Eric at an after party we went to...get this; the camera died 2 seconds after this picture... I am sooo pissed I didn't get a pic.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

L'Empereur said:


> Other; Team Rocket . . . all the way.


Yay! Team Rocket rocks!

Neither Jacob nor Edward are particularly attractive. Edward is a 109 year old misogynist and Jacob is a pedobear. And I really can't stand the word "Team" being used outside of Twilight. I just hate the fact that something in Twilight is trending.


----------



## V3n0M93 (May 20, 2010)

Team Blade


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Prepare for trouble.
Make it double.
To protect the world from devastation.
To unite all peoples within our nation.
To denounce the evils of truth and love.
To extend our reach to the stars above.
Team Rocket, blast off at the speed of light. 
Surrender now, or prepare to fight!


----------



## Amb92 (Aug 16, 2011)

I just don't get all this craze about twilight. It's just another tangled web except with weird unhumanly creatures. It's just dumb.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## soulsearch (Apr 6, 2011)

If I have to decide out of those two.. 
Then in regards to the books I'd be on team Edward, and in the movies team Jacob. Edward was so much more appealing in my imagination.


----------



## ALNF1031 (Jul 27, 2011)

Team freakin' L


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorted, our kid, sorted.


----------



## Firefly12 (Jul 10, 2011)

I’ve lost a ton of sleep over this and still can’t decide which team to join.


----------



## Esilenna (Jul 10, 2011)

Team Spanish Influenza.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Bazinga187 (Aug 7, 2011)

Team Guy-Who-Almost-Hit-Bella-With-A-Truck.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

Team Tyler's Van


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

How about Team "_Who Gives a [insert your choice of bad word here_]?" 
Or, with the same meaning: Team "_Get Stuffed!"_


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm Team "Go die in a hole you sparkly moody fuckwit, and take your mutt with you"
Seriously, it's just one girls struggle in the choice between beastiality and necrophilia strung into 4 books (and yes i read them to see what the fuss was about.)


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

Team Jacob because I think the relationship was more friendship based and the life on the rez was the earthy kind of life that would suit Bella's personality. I wish they were werebears instead of wolves. Bears are cool.


----------

